# wet bath salt revisited



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2011)

Why would salts that are dry, become wet after packing? 

1/2 part dendritic salt 
1 part dead sea 
1 part himalayan 
2 parts epson 

I added EO or fo to the dendretic & allowed it to set over night then mixed it with the other salts. I allowed it all to sit for several (4-5) days shaking the mixture a few times a day before placing them in jars w/ lids. They appeared dry when I packed them but have since (2 months later) become wet. 

What is the best way to fix it? Can I save these salts? Add more salt? Add baking soda? 

I did not dry the salts in the oven first. I will next time for sure.
_________________


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2011)

I have now baked some salts (just salt, no fo or EO) for 50 minutes on low. The top came out crusty & the botom is wet. They were not wet when they went into the oven.

Anyone? I know it's a science riddle, I just don't know which one   .


----------



## agriffin (Jan 12, 2011)

Have you used this mix of salts yet?  or is this a new problem with an old recipe.  

I know that dead sea and epson salts both draw moisture out of the air.  What were they stored in?  Was it air tight?  I don't know...that's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 12, 2011)

I've read that the best quality sea salts should be slightly wet from the sea it came from. Dead Sea salts come from a brine so that might be the salt in question.
Himalayan salt is rock salt (mined) and Dendritic salt is a crystalized table salt. The Dendritic salt has a larger surface area so can absorb more moisture ...I wonder if more of it in the recipe would absorb the brine coming out of the Dead Sea salt. If that's what's causing it.

Just guessing  will check back for other replies.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Have you used this mix of salts yet?  or is this a new problem with an old recipe.
> 
> I know that dead sea and epson salts both draw moisture out of the air.  What were they stored in?  Was it air tight?  I don't know...that's the only thing I can think of.



I store the salts in 5 gallon buckets untill I make the blends up. I package them in plastic jars with screw top lids so,  yes, they are air tight.

I have not made bath salts in a few years. When I did before I used epson & dead sea salt. Don't remember the %.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2011)

OK I just got off the phone with a rep from SaltWorks. She said the wetter the Dead Sea Salt, the higher the mineral content. She also said the salts remain anti-bacterial by nature even thought they are wet.

Dead Sea Salt is like glycerin, it draws moisture out of the air, so by leaving the salt exposed to {air-dry} I am adding moisture rather than removing moisture. They suggest not allowing the lid to be off for any more time than neccesary.

Interesting huh?


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 12, 2011)

good to know.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep, good to know.  I haven't done much with salts.


----------



## zangmo (Mar 28, 2020)

Once wet how can I get them back into fine crystals?


----------

